# 240SX motor swap



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

Ok i have a 90' 240SX and want to swap the stock motor with a JDM engine. Any suggestions? I only want a motor that fits the stock car, don't want to deal with moving shit around. Im looking to spend around 2k - 3k on the engine.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I recomend you do alot of research befor you make your mind up. there are alot of difrent options availble to you. for that price your going to have to do the swap yourself, and have to run the engine stock, with no mods. but yeah read up, theres tons of info on what you can swap into the 240


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

Yea i have been researching on engines for a 240 a lot lately, and plan to for the next month or two before I actully do the swap. The SR20DET seems like a very common swap, but easy. I have heard of people doing the RB20DET but not sure if its as easy. Any other engine, like the RB25DET is to expensive, and the RB20 might be to much also. The biggest question is will i have to upgrade some of the other shit on my car before i actully run the car after the motor swap. I think the stock engine is the ka24de and its non turbo and the SR20 is turbo so will that make a difference?


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

You may be able to find a RB20 or an SR20 at afterdark tuning.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

Yah, ive heard pretty good things about afterdark


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Engines what are easy swaps
sr20det
ca18det

Engines that are still pretty easy, but require a bit more work
rb20det
rb25det


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

How bout the VQ or VG V6's?anyone ever try that?


----------

